# Finding time



## Stretch (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm new here and I was wondering when you all found time.


----------



## BogBean (Nov 18, 2005)

Retired...this is my job now...lol


----------



## rtjw (Nov 18, 2005)

I try to turn when work doesnt call me in. That and the kids.


----------



## guts (Nov 18, 2005)

retired and like to turn pens just for the fun of it,like to see a smile when i give them away.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

Depends on the work schedule, I use turning for therapeutic release.  UNTIL I HAVE A BLOW OUT[]


----------



## TheHeretic (Nov 18, 2005)

it is a hobby but it is the one that I use to settle down and get the crap in the world off of me.  

Great fun too.   And I have sold a few so....  Works for me.



Dean 
Columbus OH


----------



## ldimick (Nov 20, 2005)

I make time. TO me the worst part of it is the time it takes to drill and glue up the blanks. So I tend to do a few at a time. But once you start getting rders for your pens it seems you have to try harder to find the time and some of the fun disappears.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 20, 2005)

My job was very stressful. Developed heart problems at 48.
My son started turning and then lost interest. I tried turning a couple of pens and then I was hooked. In the process I have found it is a great stress reliever, when not chasing our 4 teenagers. LOL.... ...[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 20, 2005)

I have a few hours between when I get home and when my wife gets home from work so I try to get something done then. Then on weekends when ever we aren't doing something I try to get some shop time in.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 20, 2005)

I didn't vote because you left off an option.

 - My lathe is my mistress. []

It started as a hobby, but quickly exploded into an obsession. I usually spend every weekday evening in the shop turning (4 - 6 hours), and as much of Saturday and Sunday as I can... when I'm not doing things for LOML. []


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 20, 2006)

As I work during the evenings, I am able to take care of my 15 month old during the day. Her naptime is also called pentime in my house. Also later in the evening to help me relax after a hard four hours at work! []

Just remember to not forget about the wife inside. They don't like that for some reason[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 20, 2006)

retired


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 20, 2006)

I try to make time before work or on my off days.


----------



## Easysport (Feb 20, 2006)

Retired. Sell a few but give away more.[8D]


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just try and make time as I find it relaxing (most of the time).

jim


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 21, 2006)

Finding shop time at home these days is getting really hard.  The two year old is pretty demanding and the LOML is carrying around #2 and is about to pop anyday.  My solution ....................I bring my mini lathe to work and get in about 4 to 6 hrs a shift.

Chris


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 1, 2006)

Retired w/ 2 teens and wife. I enjoy turning all kinds of things.
                         Jim


----------



## Charles (Mar 6, 2006)

I try to get in the shop during the day when spouse is at work. I work the night shift. Also try to get as much shop time on the weekends as possible.


----------



## AdamB (Mar 9, 2006)

Its an obsession.  You make time


----------



## EasyGreasy (Apr 14, 2006)

Job with lots of overtime. My other obsession (racquetball) then pen turning then eating then sleeping. Usually average 10+ hours a week on the pens.


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Apr 14, 2006)

every spare moment[}]as I work night shift sometimes it hard to raise the energy,espesilly if I have done a fourteen hour shift[xx(]even if I go ot to the workshop for an hour it really makes my day[]


----------



## realgenius (Apr 15, 2006)

When I first joined one of you wonderful IAP'ers [] told me I'd never go back to flat work.......[}] I surely have had a difficult time of it that's for sure[].  Debra


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 18, 2006)

> I didn't vote because you left off an option.
> 
> - My lathe is my mistress.



Billy,  That's funny and I can relate.  Due to space contraints, I have ot move my motorcycle out of the garage when I turn.  My wife came home one day, saw the bike out front, walked up to it and patted the seat and said, "Now you know how I used to feel!!" [:0][B)]

Seriously, you gotta make time in your day, but keep your life balance, otherwise it will spin out of control like a piece of odd shaped greenwood spinning on your lathe!![:I]


----------



## johncrane (Jun 27, 2006)

any time I can. day or night dont worry me much. as long as there's a cold beer in the fridge. and somethink to turn.


----------



## bradh (Jun 27, 2006)

I have 3 young sons. The thing I love about turning pens, is I can go work in the shop for 10 minutes and still make progress on a pen.
Brad


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 27, 2006)

Life is hectic,what with the job, LOML developing cancer and just plain stress I found that the only way to get through the day is find a little time for me and thats in my shop or on this forum . You have to make time for yourself and this is my outlet.BTW the LOML is doing great and we think we caught the big c in time


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 27, 2006)

I try to spend about 20hours in the shop per week. Someone once asked
me what I would do if I won the Lotto.  My answer is, I still would spend those hours in the shop.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 8, 2006)

I made time when I was working.. usually on the weekends.
Now I'm retired and have all the time I want.. usually spend 4-6 hours daily in the shop.


----------

